# Hen raising chicks



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Momma hen took her 1 week old chicks out of the coop today, and isn't going back up. She has them in the dirt and now looks to be setteling in for the night. I live in south Texas, not worried about the weather. I have not as of yet had any night predator issues. Should I just let nature do its thing?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Jim said:


> Momma hen took her 1 week old chicks out of the coop today, and isn't going back up. She has them in the dirt and now looks to be setteling in for the night. I live in south Texas, not worried about the weather. I have not as of yet had any night predator issues. Should I just let nature do its thing?


I make sure everyone returns to the coop, regardless of status. If they don't (we free range), they get grounded into a different enclosure. I have three smaller fully enclosed areas I use for momma/babies, transition birds, etc.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> I make sure everyone returns to the coop, regardless of status. If they don't (we free range), they get grounded into a different enclosure. I have three smaller fully enclosed areas I use for momma/babies, transition birds, etc.


I was thinking about moving her and the babies to one of the tractors, that will at least keep them safe and separate. Ours free range as well, and they also have a large pen attached to their coop. The pen is covered top to bottom with wire, and some buried underground.

Thanks for the advise. I will see if I can get momma and the babies today, she is VERY protective of them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I free range as well. I leave the adult hens out who roost in the tree. But since momma has week old chicks I would gather them and get momma and babies in the coop.


----------

